# next sized bed after arms reach co sleeper



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

My baby sleeps in an arms reach co sleeper- the wooden kind called sleigh bed. It works perfectly for us. Now he is nearing 3 months and it is almost too small for him. I want to get/create/make something as close to what we have now but in a bigger size. I guess I will get a crib of some sort and take off one side and then attach it to the bed. But I feel overwhelmed trying to find the right crib and figuring out what we need! I liked that the co sleeper was already made and we just had to put it up.

Any recommendations- are there bigger sized co sleepers- I don't think so- Or is it just a basic thing- find a wooden crib and remove a side?

For those of you who also liked using a co sleeper- what did you do next when your baby outgrew it?


----------



## brainysinglemom (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm afraid this may not be quiet the help you were looking for. I was in the exact same position last month, and after posting here, and doing a lot of research I ultimately decided to sell my bed, and my boxspring, and put my mattress on the floor, and get these: http://www.gobedbug.com/ and make a little rectangular box for my baby. It's working fine, but it would have been nice to just have a cosleeper forever.

When she gets older -- post walking, I might do two side by side mattresses (although to be honest, I kind of like having her in the same bed more than I thought I would).


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

We had an arm's reach cosleeper and our current sleeping arrangement is to have a IKEA Gulliver crib side carred to our bed, with our bed off the frame, to minimize the height differences and to decrease the fall to the floor. The crib is a convertible kind, so it can go to a toddler bed, which is the kind that seemed easiest to attach/stand alone. It's working really well for us.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

We also have a convertible crib that is sidecarred to the bed - we have just used that since birth and it's worked out amazingly. If you are going to spend the money though, you may as well just get a twin size bed and stick it next to your bed - skip the crib part, kwim? It's not like the crib is doing much to keep them in the bed once they start crawling anyway, unless you really want the toddler size bed. Plus, you may find that you end up partway in the crib some nights anyway (DD tends to take up a lot of room lol!) so a twin might work better for that


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Does a crib that converts to a toddler bed have a side that is easily removed? I am surprised there are not bigger co sleepers available. I guess they expect bigger babies to sleep in cribs? We love our co sleeper set up right now so I want to try to get as close to what I have now but bigger.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the makers of cribs probably expect all babies to sleep in cribs! but yes, a crib that converts to a toddler bed probably has a side that is easily removed.

I am in your same situation and considering transitioning to a toddler bed, vs. a mattress on the floor. don't really have the space for a twin mattress, and we would probably want a toddler bed eventually. and I should be able to find one for cheap on Craigslist.

I think we don't want to transition DS to his own room until #2 is on the way or close to here, and we are not there yet. We love having him with us! (and DH is kindly letting me make the decision)


----------

